# 12mth old puppy for sale



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello

I am starting the process of looking for a new home for my Cockapoo puppy who will be 12 mths old on the 9th July.
The reasons for rehoming are entirely personal and not at all to do with our dog who has given us a lot of joy in the past year.
She is a small apricot & white cockapoo, and has been brought up with my 7 year old daughter and is wonderful with kids.
She is a friendly little girl who loves to be as close as possible to you, and loves to snuggle on the sofa! 
I feel as my working situation is about to change, it would be unfair to spend less time with her as she absolutely loves companionship.
Would anyone be interested in rehoming an older puppy?
I am happy to send photo's via email.
£300 inc all toys, collar, lead, bed, blankets & bowls.
Huddersfield / West yorkshire


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi sorry you have to rehome your dog. Can I suggest you contact both the cockapoo owners club and CCGB ( cockapoo club of great Britain) both of these clubs will offer every assistance to you in finding a very good home. 
Good luck.


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thankyou for the advice!
Its a horrible decision to make, but i am only interested in her happiness & well being x


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

We re-homed a 9 month old puppy,and never looked back.He is 2 now and brought us so much happiness.Good luck with your search.x


----------



## Dougandwendy (Jul 1, 2012)

We rehomed a 7 month old...and we think it was the best thing we ever did, loving her to bits ( :


----------



## Lolapops (Mar 13, 2012)

Does she get along with other dogs?


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes she loves other dogs, cats, horses & cattle. No problem with anything we've encountered!!
Slightly afraid of motorbikes & Cyclists, but thats about it!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So sorry to read you have to rehome your cockapoo .. just please find a lovely family for her .. xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I might be interested. I've PM'd you some questions...


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you have to rehome.I noticed that she looks a lot like Eddie and has the same birthday, did you get her from Christine in Dewsbury? I had been looking for a second cockapoo but my husband wants to wait until Eddie is older otherwise I'd be very interested.Good luck


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Aw, she is a little bit older than Vincent  I would have no issue rehoming an older/non puppy dog but right now I can't  good luck!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

My mother in law might me interested I've PM you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LouLou66 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Sunfires

I cannot send you a private message because I am too new to the forum. 

My family have been looking for a cockapoo puppy for a while now. I am fortunate that I am a stay at home mum and I have plenty of time for a dog. We have a large house and lovely garden so plenty of space for fun.

We live in Huddersfield too. If you would consider us then you could come to our home and check if you felt happy with us and if your puppy liked us you would be able to come and visit any time.

If you haven't already found a loving home would you be able to send me some more photos. 

Let me know what you think. I know it must be a terrible decision for you have to make.

Regards
LouLou


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely support and interest on this thread  

I am sure you will find a lovely new home for your Cockapoo .. her puppy pics is gorgeous .. 

The rule is .. who ever gives her a new home must stay on this forum so we can all enjoy her too ... only teasing .. I do hope she has a new hope soon .. I also appreciate how hard this is for you as her owner xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a shame you have to rehome her, I'm sure it wasn't an easy decision.

Please do keep us posted so we can share what I hope will be a happy ending :hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Assuming Belle has found a new home....no reply


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Assuming Belle has found a new home....no reply


Neither have I had a reply Claire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello - any news on Belle as would love to know if you have managed to find her another home as she is gorgeous


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thankyou to everyone for your supportive posts! I apologise to everyone who has contacted me and not had a reply!
Perhaps as an act of disgust, Belle pulled the coat rack over which landed on and broke the internet modem thingy!!!! 10 days without t'internet, just awful!!!

Anyway.......
I havent advertised Belle anywhere other than here as i want to find her the very best home. 
As LouLou lives so locally, i would love to take her up on the offer and see if Belle would be the pup for her?!
Would you like to email me on [email protected]?

Belle is beautiful in every way, and loves to follow you around the house pinching your socks from the washing basket and depositing them on the lawn!!!
She is my dream dog and will make anyone in her life very happy!!
2 things have forced this decision.
1. My working arrangements have been forced to change and i can no longer 'pop' home at lunch to give her a fuss!
2. My daughter has been diagnosed with Asthma during the last 6 months, and those long countryside walks in the bracing fresh air are no longer the fun they used to be!!
As a single parent, when i walk the dog, my daughter has no choice but to come!!

As much as we love Belle, my family's health has to come first, and Belle's happiness comes a very close second.

Thanks to everyone for your lovely messages x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm so glad it looks like Belle is going to just fine with all the interest on this thread. 

Good luck with settling her in her new home.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry about your situation but hope Belle finds a loving new home, haven't had the pleasure of meeting her but if she's as gorgeous and friendly as her sister Mabel then I'm sure she'll find one soon... all the best x x


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Belle now settled in her lovely new home. A day of very mixed emotions, but i definitely know her new family are going to love her as much as we did 
Thanks to everyone who enquired.


----------

